

Instruction Manual for the Executioner - NathanKP
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e028eacd8ce1dd8c21bd

======
getdavidhiggins
Important to start with a beginners mind, and do a 'reset'. This can be 20
mins meditation each morning. It's better than any 'lifehack' you will read on
The Internet.

Sounds like too much maintenance too - what happened to the laptop lifestyle /
live life out of a suitcase thing? It's still very much viable, and always has
been.

All you need is a notebook and a pen...(And lots of experience)

